# Loud pintos Please



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2010)

I am waiting on my loud pinto stud to arrive.






I am on cloud 9

I would love to find some fine loud mares for my stud someday

While I wait can't i see you all






Sire Laurel Acres hello Fire

Dam RFM THUNDERS KLASSIQUE HAWK

I want to thank Kayla with Horseshue Minis. I AM SO GLAD AND EXCITED. It sees like a dream i don't want to wake up from.It will be real once I CAN TOUCH HIM IN PERSON


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is our loudest pinto, SRF Masters Touch (Cowboy):






Cowboy's dam was solid colored but his sire, SRF Long Shot, was also a wild colored B/W pinto, who was AMHA National Multicolor Champion in 1997. But Long Shot's sire and dam were both solid color, according the the AMHA studbook. Cowboy himself is 3/8 Rowdy, that blood coming from both sire and dam, which likely explains where the wild color is coming from. We suspect Cowboy is LWO+, which would make him a "tovero" like his dad. I have heard that the more pinto patterns you mix, the wilder the color you can end up with. Our colt, Max, is also a mixture of LWO+ and tobiano and he is also pretty loud!


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2010)

love those pintos

keep them coming











Mia sire is buckskin Little Kings Hallmarks Buckshot(A stud I hate I sold)

Dam sorrel pinto Critter Farms Top Fancy pants




Mia


----------



## anyssapark (Jan 11, 2010)

I just love your new boy! No wonder you are so excited about him!!

Ok, i have a few...

Merlin









his mum Magic






And dad, Ollie






Champ









His mum Mischief






His dad Ultimate Warrior






Flame






her mum Picture Perfect






And dad Commanches Fire Dancer






I have more, but cant find pics of all the parents...


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2010)

She is not loud pinto, but I love this gal.She is Mia's Dam.

Fancy pants sire is sorrel pinto and dam is sorrel pinto.

Fancy is homozygous for tobiano gene.

She is in foal to Little Americas Silver Keepsake I am so excited this will be a pinto or pintaloosa foal




Keepsake Another stud I dearly miss. I loved this stud.My friend owns him now.I hate I had to sell him, he was a dream horse for me.

Keepsake first foal is a pintaloosa bay blue eyed colt owned by someone else. I sold the dam in foal to keepsake last year.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2010)

nice pintos you all.

I love pintos the loud pinto catch my eyes.i LOVE TO SEE ALL THe different loud pinto.

Lucky c has a loud black pinto filly i love.!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's our current pintos:

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano stallion






Tango, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano/splash broodmare, in foal to Doc for 2010






Sage, AMHR (pending) black splash filly






Sweet Tart, AMHR bay pinto broodmare






Electra, chestnut pinto filly






Misty, AMHR buckskin pinto filly, the farm mascot


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jan 12, 2010)

here is our loudest pinto...


----------



## kayla221444 (Jan 12, 2010)

bluegables, what a pretty boy!!!!! BUT MELISSA whos that handsome stud?? LOL Your gonna love em!


----------



## Zora (Jan 12, 2010)

Bluegables Rowdys Amazing Remark said:


> here is our loudest pinto...


Gosh I love him!!!!! I like mostly white pintos. So pretty


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 12, 2010)

Bluegable, that is such a pretty horse!!!!

Here's our loudest pinto, Reflections What A Star, all 28.5" of her:











Her sire, Star Skipper, is owned by Charlotte of Reflections. Picture pulled from my website.






Her dam, Cedar Croft Blaze N Bobbi Sox, is currently owned by Rose of Loess Hills. Picture pulled from my website.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 12, 2010)

Their all so fuzzy now...






Fiesta the old man-stud is pictured in my avatar and there are about four more mares not posted that a nice loud pintos. LK Executive Sweets the palomino is expecting this year and it is her first foal and it will be a Fiesta foal. I have no doubt it is gonna be a nice one!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have pintos..





But love soild too!.. 

I don't have or seen Sophie's dam or sire.

I tried and look up her breeder and never able to found it.





Love to see her seahorse's profile face on her side (close to her hip to her side)..





Here is Jack





Here is when he was younger.. 





Here is his sire, Bond Darin Duffy





They don't have any photo of his dam..





But that is alright and she is Chestnut Dapple with white mane and tail with a large blaze.


----------



## wingnut (Jan 12, 2010)

As a newbie, I'm not 100% clear on my colors and color adjectives. So, would my Baby be considered a loud pinto:

3 weeks:






5 months, freshly clipped.


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are a few of our pinto's. We love the black and white ones.

Underwoods Pheonix






Quarter Scales Ima Fancy Lady Two






LC Leagacy Crusader






Bayer Minimums Dream Angel (her son is right above her)






LC Painted Supreme Diva


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are two wild pintos that are full brother and sister:

Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks 29" A/R (one blue eye):






Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall going to mature around 34" A/R/PtHA:






Both are out of Summer Hill Preludes Princess 34" mare:






And both are out of Creekside Pharaohs Phlash Dance minimal pinto:

you can see him on www.sjminis.com

Also we have this girl:

Maple Hollows Extravaganza:






Her dam is Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan (gdaughter of L&D Scout and Buckeroo):






Her sire is Maple Hollows Sir Spot (gson of Bond Nemo):


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm... when I think loud I think wild markings and/or blue eyes (aside from double dilutes). With that in mind here is who I have. I do not have pictures of their parents on me though.

Prism






Hiawatha






Though she is fat, she is a trotting machine






Keegan






Kee's crazy face triangle









:wub


----------



## Reble (Jan 12, 2010)

Love those Pintos....





Our Herd this fall


----------



## Dona (Jan 12, 2010)

Most of my loudest pintos have been sold....but here is my current loudest He's my 31" Bay Frame Overo stallion "Kickapoos Apache Moon"




And here are two of his pinto "ladies" who are expecting foals from Apache this year.

The black & white is my 27.75" mare "Sweetie"




The chestnut & white is my 31" mare "Kickapoos Deja Vu".


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jan 12, 2010)

hehe thanks guys,

She is a lovely Mare



And will be a future wife for our new guy, Can't wait to see that baby!!


----------



## Getitia (Jan 12, 2010)

One of my passions is loud, loud colored pintos.

A few of our favorites.

Here is a Lee son out of a Van Lo bred mare

TKO







An homozygous filly by FWF Little Wardance

Dance Fever






A tovero filly by Papo

Its All About Me






Another Wardance daughter

Raindance


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 12, 2010)

Getitia said:


> One of my passions is loud, loud colored pintos.A few of our favorites.
> 
> Here is a Lee son out of a Van Lo bred mare
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS HORSES!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 13, 2010)

O my what nice horses

I love those pintos

thanks for sharing

you all can send some to me lol


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations again on your new purchase.

Here are a few of my pintos....Hope you all aren't sick of seeing them, I am hoping to get better photos and another pinto or two this year.






Sadie,(sorrel mare, LWO+, may carry splash also) AKA Reeces Destiny Hawk, sired by 4G\'s Little Kings Alfalfa Pleasure and out of a Black Brewers Bred mare

Nacho (Nostalgia\'s Nacho Baby) Silver black LWO+, Overo mare By LTD\'s Nacho Plano Red,She is a LTD Magic Man Grand daughter






sorrel overo mare by LTD\'s Magic Man out of a solid Liver Chestnut mare






The little guy above is out of the mare shown, Cadle Creeks Rogue Summer Dream, she only has a strip, a snip, a white heel, and blue eyes, she is LWO neg.

Stallion is a minimal tobiano that is palomino (in my avatar) and in this link

http://forgetmenotminis.com/Omega/IMAG018A.JPG

I was totally shocked with the B&W colt with partial blue eyes and other splash characteristics, especially since this is his full sister


----------



## wingnut (Jan 13, 2010)

I am drooling over all the gorgeous horses on this thread! I can't even pick a favorite! I think I understand what "loud" means a bit better too and believe that my Baby is not loud. Cute, adorable, pretty as a peach, but not loud


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 13, 2010)

you all have some fine horses.

I would like to thank you all for sharing your Loud Pintos with us.

I hope in the future to have some loud pinto foals.

My guy needs some gals



any takers?


----------



## REO (Jan 14, 2010)

Getitia **DROOL**

Here are some of mine





LTD bred stallion that I got from Dona






My beloved Nort






A few of his BLUE EYED foals


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 3 Pintos





MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm

Tobiano/Sabino maybe Splash ?






Little Hooves Double Feature

Homozygous for Tobiano, maybe Splash?






Desert Realms Bejeweled Design





Splash Overo maybe Tobiano ? LWO? need to test

She is 97% White lol


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are my two lovely pinto girls - Pasture pictures so they are in the "rough." They both have gorgeous blue eyes.

Angel Eyes-






Lil Doll-






They are the best of friends and are always together.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is our new homozygous pinto stallion - he is an '09 foal so all I have are his baby pictures.

Lil Prince-


----------



## jsites (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, How I love pintos!

This is my mom's mare Thousand Oaks Lancelots Lady Stetson

Tovero, with blue eyes and LWO+






This is stetsons sire Thousand Oaks Sirs Lancelot






And Stetsons dam Harlans Jesters Exquisite 






This is my senior stallion Cross Country Call Me Awesome.

Frame Overo with one blue eye.






I dont' have a photo of his dam but his sire is Lazy N Redboy


----------



## Tami (Jan 15, 2010)

He is not very loud but as loud as my pintos get....lol....he has a partial blue eye....

Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up... aka Tom


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 15, 2010)

wow

Nice horse.

I LOVE THEM ALL.

wOW The buckskin pinto is nice , i need a mare like him for my stud


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 16, 2010)

The loudest of our five sisters. Same Mom & Dad, a year apart.

Zena






Little Sister, Zuni


----------



## runaway ranch (Jan 16, 2010)

qtrrae said:


> Here is our new homozygous pinto stallion - he is an '09 foal so all I have are his baby pictures.Lil Prince-


----------



## runaway ranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is my Scheemo


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 16, 2010)

keep them coming

nice nice nice pintos

thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Devon (Jan 16, 2010)

Shes not really LOUD but she definatly differant!


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 16, 2010)

nice pinto

what markings


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 17, 2010)

What beautiful horses everyone! Well, I prefer solids with chrome over pintos but when Erica showed me pics of this boy I couldn't pass him up! I love wild wild markings almost as much as solids with chrome. I'm so in love with him and I think he'll be a fantastic stallion for me in the coming years








Sparrow thinks he can fly



- buckskin tovero






And my other stallion, who will be breeding his first mares next month

Pacific Masquerade - bay sabino overo






Here he is newly clipped so his sabino roaning makes him tan instead of bay



but his rich color comes back quickly


----------



## equanox (Jan 18, 2010)

Pictured is our 29.75" 12 year old buckskin pinto broodmare at her first show ever in 2009 with my daughter.




Here is a 3/4 sister to the buckskin pinto. Pictured here this summer in foal to Flabys Supreme for May 2010 baby. This should be a nice pinto, and blue eye(s) like mom produces. I can't wait!

Mare in foal to Flaby Supreme for 2010.


----------



## Latika (Jan 18, 2010)

So many pretty pretty pintos!! 

This is my loudest pinto - 2 blue eyes










I am currently trying to get her infoal to my Stallion (not quite as loud!)






This is his baby from this season (born Oct 09)









And her Mummy


----------



## markadoodle (Jan 18, 2010)

Would you call her loud?????


----------



## kayla221444 (Jan 18, 2010)

TAMI,






LOVE THAT BOY OF YOURS!!!!

AND SPARROW, I WISH HE WAS MINE LOL


----------



## drk (Jan 18, 2010)

I also love the Loud marked pintos !!!

Here are a few of mine.

FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM 29"






MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET 27.25"






DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR 33"






NOSTALGIA PLAY MONEY 30"











IMPRESSIBLE FANCY FEATHERS


----------



## vvf (Jan 18, 2010)

I am going to try to post a few photo's. I got a new Mac computer and i am a bit challenged, so I hope I get it right. LOL... but here goes,

First is Hypnotic






Next is Rock N Roll






And Peddler


----------



## drk (Jan 18, 2010)

vvf said:


> I am going to try to post a few photo's. I got a new Mac computer and i am a bit challenged, so I hope I get it right. LOL... but here goes, First is Hypnotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cindy, I love your color !!!!!


----------



## vvf (Jan 18, 2010)

Cindy, I love your color !!!!!

Thanks Diane... You know I drool when I see your horses... Too bad we weren't neighbors


----------



## drk (Jan 18, 2010)

vvf said:


> Cindy, I love your color !!!!!






> Thanks Diane... You know I drool when I see your horses... Too bad we weren't neighbors



We are closer then you think... What about 1000 miles



Come on over tomorrow morning and we can talk about minis over coffee


----------



## vvf (Jan 19, 2010)

drk said:


> vvf said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy, I love your color !!!!!
> ...


Oh shoot, I missed it.... I will have to take a rain check on that. LOL


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, this is my ham-bone and he is staying small. He was born late March 2009 a King and Rowdy cross. He has one brown eye & one blue. He is in bed with my military man hubby.

God love it LOL

http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...lueTonto042.jpg

http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...s/Tontofree.jpg


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 19, 2010)

wingnut said:


> As a newbie, I'm not 100% clear on my colors and color adjectives. So, would my Baby be considered a loud pinto:
> 3 weeks:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I am a newbie too. I would consider your baby a loud one! But, to each their own. If everyone thought the same it would be a boring world that is one reason I DIG these colored ones!


----------



## Relic (Jan 19, 2010)

Ours aren't to loud but to me these 2 boys are l'd say the loudest ones here..


----------

